# Decent homeless folks...



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hello folks, I started a thread a while ago about my disgust for the bums. BUMS, I did not say homeless. In my area the two are generally the same thing, bums=homeless=bums, but some exceptions do exist.
Years ago I worked in several soup kitchens/breakfast for the least of these, most of us left feeling used.

Recently, I've encountered a young(ish) homeless fellow named Zach, he had never bothered me or anyone I know, he has money to buy cigarettes and food, and has worn an army windbreaker, myself and associates have never heard him claim vet status OR beg for money/food. 
To me he does not seem right, something is missing. Having said that; his presence had discouraged the crack heads and tweakers that my area used to see, I don't know why, but they don't come around him.

Now, I have thought that it could all be some wicked plot! YES, a grand deception! It may be, but I doubt it. I think this guy is decent, maybe a bit retarded, but good. 

My question: how do I help him? I DO NOT want to give him money, or let him know I care, but I really do care. 
Mathew 25:31-40..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just talk to him. Find out how he lives and where. Is he happy with that? Does he want a helping hand to improve his lot? Any goals or dreams? Lots of organisations out there to give a hand up as opposed to a hand out. Just need to know what if any help he would accept. We all needed a mentor at some point. Once your homeless, its a tough trap to get out of.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Just be nice to him when you see him. Maybe try to get to know him slowly and what his story may be. Keep in mind he may be dealing with some untreated mental health issues as so many homeless people do. So that may make it difficult for you to get a good idea what he is about. If he seems honest just listen to him and what he has to say without trying to judge him. If he seems receptive after awhile gather information of organizations in your area that might be able to help and offer that information to him if he seems willing to listen. If it turns out he is a veteran and can validate it you might be able to contact the local VA to reach out to him.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jimbo,

You are a better man than I am.

However, you are somewhat delusional and are being deceived by your feelings and ignoring facts. Do not take this personal, it is good advice.

Statistics prove that a certain % of homeless are mentally ill. Unless you are a trained Psychologist or Psychiatrist, there is not a whole lot that you can do.

Most likely, everything you do will result in a "temporary short term feel good euphoria" for YOU. The homeless person has no problem taking from you whatever he can and never having any sort of personal investment in you. In other words, they will take from you what you give them, and shit on you whenever it is convenient for them. They will not care one shit about you.

That is the likely outcome.
Slip



jim-henscheli said:


> Hello folks, I started a thread a while ago about my disgust for the bums. BUMS, I did not say homeless. In my area the two are generally the same thing, bums=homeless=bums, but some exceptions do exist.
> Years ago I worked in several soup kitchens/breakfast for the least of these, most of us left feeling used.
> 
> Recently, I've encountered a young(ish) homeless fellow named Zach, he had never bothered me or anyone I know, he has money to buy cigarettes and food, and has worn an army windbreaker, myself and associates have never heard him claim vet status OR beg for money/food.
> ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

But @Slippy sometimes being homeless is something you had no control over. Long, long ago in a land far, far away I found myself in that situation. It didn't last that long but long enough to have an effect on me.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There were many around the docks in SF they would hope for a live on board opportunity because it's really about the only affordable way to live in SF. Also boat owners tend to be pretty good about offering them jobs from cleaning boats to minor repairs. 

My suggestion to the OP is hand him a bottle of water and never anything more as a hand out. Then find out if he has any skills that can be used or developed and hire him to use them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

inceptor said:


> But @Slippy sometimes being homeless is something you had no control over. Long, long ago in a land far, far away I found myself in that situation. It didn't last that long but long enough to have an effect on me.


 @inceptor,

You are most likely the exception and not the rule.

And I understand where you are coming from.

But I have a very serious and real question, and please understand that it is not a malicious question but more of a theoretical one;

How much of you becoming "homeless" can be blamed on you and you alone?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @inceptor,
> 
> You are most likely the exception and not the rule.
> 
> ...


Most of it. Not all but most of it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe mentally ill or possibly brains a little scrambled from too much drug use. I know a few guys like that. Don't do drugs anymore but not the sharpest tools in the shed if you know what I mean.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for your replies folks. Let me re-state; I don't want to get personally involved, regardless of the feel good factor. My goal In this situation is to see to it that this fellow is seen too, by professionals who can then decide whether or not he is worth saving. I realize I'm being swayed by emotion, so I want to send this one up the line.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> Thanks for your replies folks. Let me re-state; I don't want to get personally involved, regardless of the feel good factor. My goal In this situation is to see to it that this fellow is seen too, by professionals who can then decide whether or not he is worth saving. I realize I'm being swayed by emotion, so I want to send this one up the line.


In that case it seems all you can do is contact local support agencies and see if they are willing to reach out to him.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@jim-henscheli It is good that you are concerned. It shows that you have a good heart. You must have been raised well. As 271 states you need to contact a local agency maybe such as salvation Army or others that can refer him to job training and such. Don't stop being a good guy. the world needs all the good guys we can get.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> Thanks for your replies folks. Let me re-state; I don't want to get personally involved, regardless of the feel good factor. My goal In this situation is to see to it that this fellow is seen too, by professionals who can then decide whether or not he is worth saving. I realize I'm being swayed by emotion, so I want to send this one up the line.


Jimmy -

I am NOT trying to be a jerk (although I often play one on T.V.).

If you really do not want to get personally involved, then do not get personally involved; let it go.

Guys like you , @Slippy and me pay upwards of 1.1 TRILLION dollars via taxes specifically for social services to "help" folks like that every year. If that cannot get it done, then there is nothing left to do. Sorry pal.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If you want to speak to him .... likely, for your own peace of mind, then do so. After a welfare and mentality check, I suspect you will find that if he really wants to step out of his isolation in this world, he already knows the path.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> Hello folks, I started a thread a while ago about my disgust for the bums. BUMS, I did not say homeless. In my area the two are generally the same thing, bums=homeless=bums, but some exceptions do exist.
> Years ago I worked in several soup kitchens/breakfast for the least of these, most of us left feeling used.
> 
> Recently, I've encountered a young(ish) homeless fellow named Zach, he had never bothered me or anyone I know, he has money to buy cigarettes and food, and has worn an army windbreaker, myself and associates have never heard him claim vet status OR beg for money/food.
> ...


I work with homeless veterans for the VA in MN. I would recommend that you ask if he is a veteran and see if he is open to help. A share of homeless veterans do not want to be bothered, but most appreciate a hand up. If said young man is a vet and open to help, then he or you (or both) could contact your local VA and ask for the "HCHV" program or Health Care for Homeless Veterans. If you wanted to PM me with your state I could likely find you a contact phone number. I am sure like MN other states also have non-profit veteran organizations that would be very willing to help the man get out of homelessness.
My experience shows that most homeless vets that I work with by far have substance abuse problems. Many also have a criminal history, poor work history, and mental health problems. Most homeless veterans are in the age range of 45-60 and are not combat veterans. A good share of homeless, vets or not are not exactly "high achievers," but I have know a number that became homeless due to job loss and things tumbled out of control from there.
If the man is not a vet, then I would refer to the county for help.
Good luck.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I hired a guy who was living on the back porch of a bar to point my house. He did a very good job. Poor guy lost everything when his girlfriend shot him in the leg with a shotgun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I hired a guy who was living on the back porch of a bar to point my house. He did a very good job. Poor guy lost everything when his girlfriend shot him in the leg with a shotgun.


 @sideKahr,

You can hire me to POINT your house any time, any day! I can be a damn fine POINTER! Matter of fact, I just turned to the North and pointed at your house just now. There, I just did it again...:vs_wave:

(You know where to send my payment!)


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I give money.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Of course you do


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Out of all the homeless people I have offered an interview for a job at a grocery store can you guess how many accepted the offer for a chance? 

Many of the homeless people are unwilling to work a job because if they do they will loose their benefits...you would think that not being eligible is a step in the right direction but many homeless do not see it that way. Many are lazy and unwilling to do whatever it takes to earn their money. 

I have learned that it is unwise to give money to homeless people. It is better to give them food, clothes, water, talk to them, encourage them, and give them a choice if it is within your power to change their situation. 

Whatever you do, do not create a habit of providing to any in particular. Dependency will develope.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@jim-henscheli The Bible teaches you treat the downtrodden with respect. I do my best until proven otherwise. Your concern is a good thing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> To me he does not seem right, something is missing. Having said that; his presence had discouraged the crack heads and tweakers that my area used to see, I don't know why, but they don't come around him.


Now that is mysterious! I vote for finding whatever resources there are for him in your area and after giving him a hot meal, point him in the right direction.

Hebrews 13:2 _Do not forget to show hospitality to strangers, for by so doing some people have shown hospitality to angels without knowing it.
_


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Be careful. It could be that tweakers and crackheads avoid him because he is territorial. In other words he may be violent.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I used to think that giving them money was unwise.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> I used to think that giving them money was unwise.


Did it hurt

If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Jimbo,
> 
> You are a better man than I am.
> 
> ...


Hell, Slip that's just humans in general. I have helped people thru the years and got the finger afterwards and they weren't homeless or even close. The one to take the cake was one of my soldiers. When I was active guard one of the soldiers became homeless. I let him move in temporarily into my apartment. Got him a temp job working for the recruiter. Towards the end I found out he had a party when I was gone for the weekend seeing my wife and kids with people taking my stuff. End result was a lot of broken promises and lies. The icing on the cake was I found out he had a warrant. Wish I could of been home when they put those shiny bracelets on him. The guy was a dirt bag con artist.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

inceptor said:


> @jim-henscheli The Bible teaches you treat the downtrodden with respect. I do my best until proven otherwise. Your concern is a good thing.


Thank you! After reading this thread you summed up how I was feeling and how I wanted to express it. I'll end this with treat others the way you want to be treated.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> Hello folks, I started a thread a while ago about my disgust for the bums. BUMS, I did not say homeless. In my area the two are generally the same thing, bums=homeless=bums, but some exceptions do exist.
> Years ago I worked in several soup kitchens/breakfast for the least of these, most of us left feeling used.
> 
> Recently, I've encountered a young(ish) homeless fellow named Zach, he had never bothered me or anyone I know, he has money to buy cigarettes and food, and has worn an army windbreaker, myself and associates have never heard him claim vet status OR beg for money/food.
> ...





Camel923 said:


> Just talk to him. Find out how he lives and where. Is he happy with that? Does he want a helping hand to improve his lot? Any goals or dreams? Lots of organisations out there to give a hand up as opposed to a hand out. Just need to know what if any help he would accept. We all needed a mentor at some point. Once your homeless, its a tough trap to get out of.


Jim, I would follow Camel's advise if you want to help this guy. You have to do some investigating on your behalf to even see if its worth your time to try to help him. You said you think this guy is decent then become his friend. When your friends with someone you learn from them. As far as dirt bags, you get dirt bags in every sub culture of society. I've seen dirt bag soldiers still serving. Wanna see a dirt bag cop look at the news or YouTube.

After Obamas 8 years society is a homeless surge. I live near Cadillac, MI. Cadillac is a city of about 10,000 population. Its kind of a long city. The main road runs North/South. On the North end is kind of the shopping center. Walmart, Meijer and a bunch of other stores. It is also mainly a manufacturing(automotive factory) and tourist economy with retail jobs filling the void. we now see people holding signs. Near Christmas there is a surge of people holding signs saying will work for kids Christmas presents.

Yesterday when I was at Save A Lot putting some groceries in my truck a guy walking by stopped turned around and asked for a dollar. Told him sorry no physical cash on me. I watched him walk away with his head down. I wanted to do something but what? The guy had a look of despair and held his head down in defeat.

In my Youth about 6 months before I left for active duty my dad died and I basically became homeless so it kind of is a near and dear topic. Anyone saying benefits and welfare. Have you looked at what kind of welfare there is now days? Its chump change. My daughter works basically at a part time rate. She only gets the bridge card(food stamps card) with about $100.00 a month allowance and she get medical(what is it called Medicaid?). She has to take some very expensive medication. She cannot afford it without Medicaid. If her job tries to work her to many hours(like when someone calls in sick) she will have to turn it down at a certain point because if she does not she will loose her medical and then cannot afford her medicine.

Like I said modern welfare is chump change. If you do not have family to fall on you will become homeless.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I used to think that giving them money was unwise.


I think it's unwise to open your wallet, but giving food is okay.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I used to think that giving them money was unwise.


It would depend on the homeless person. If the homeless person is an alcoholic or addict, then giving them money will likely turn into using. Of course you will not likely know this. I do not give homeless money, but I do give homeless veterans my business card and try to encourage them to seek real help. In this day and age, any one homeless can get out of being homeless in the U.S. if they want to.


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> To me he does not seem right, something is missing. Having said that; his presence had discouraged the crack heads and tweakers that my area used to see, I don't know why, but they don't come around him.


Be cautious and careful. Mentally ill people can identify others who are mentally ill, and they even gravitate to others who share the same mental illness. But, they also know who is REALLY messed up and they avoid them. Even crazy people have a spidey sense that is part of their self-preservation system. In our comfortable lives that skill or sense is often underdeveloped.

Under no circumstance should you let him know where you live (until you have favorable knowledge).


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Tough call, be carefull, Keep your guard up and your feelings in check.
I try not to be judgemental, but its hard.


----------

